# Fake accounts



## herman1rg (Oct 27, 2018)

Seems to be a day for fake accounts popping up, I have reported three today.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2018)

These are the spammer's accounts. All of them of the same IPs. Reported to the SFS and banned. Anyway THX for reporting them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

